# What song are you currently listening to?



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Or the most recent piece of music you heard?

Prokofiev's Symphony No. 2.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I attended a Gershwin concert last night and I'm listening to Gershwin on YouTube.


----------

